# 03/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Orton & Styles Battle to Determine New No. 1 Contender



## CJ

> The whirlwind struggle to determine WWE Champion Bray Wyatt’s No. 1 contender at The Show of Shows will reach new heights this Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE when The Viper goes one-on-one against battles The Phenomenal One.











*Randy Orton to battle AJ Styles Tuesday night to determine Bray Wyatt’s No. 1 contender at WrestleMania*​


> The whirlwind struggle to determine WWE Champion Bray Wyatt’s No. 1 contender at WrestleMania will reach new heights this Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE when Randy Orton battles AJ Styles one-on-one.
> 
> For a brief moment last Tuesday, it seemed as if the ongoing controversy surrounding the WWE Title had finally been settled. Styles overcame Luke Harper in an extremely hard-fought match and seemingly established himself as The New Face of Fear’s Show of Shows’ challenger. But that assumption literally went up in smoke when 2017 Royal Rumble Match winner Randy Orton —who had previously stated that he would not challenge Wyatt as long as he was the master and Orton the servant — suddenly declared that he was coming for the WWE Title at The Showcase of The Immortals before burning The Wyatt Family Compound to the ground!
> 
> But who ultimately has the right to challenge Bray Wyatt: the Superstar who won the Royal Rumble Match or the Superstar who won the honor after Orton refused it?
> 
> To answer that question, Commissioner Shane McMahon and General Manager Daniel Bryan reviewed all that happened this past week and have determined that The Viper and “The Face that Runs the Place” must go head-to-head this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network to finally establish who will take on The New Face of Fear on The Grandest Stage of Them All.











*John Cena & Nikki Bella set to team up for first time against Carmella & James Ellsworth*​


> John Cena & Nikki Bella will team up in-ring for the first time on SmackDown LIVE Tuesday night when they face off against Carmella & James Ellsworth.
> 
> The two pairs arrived at a point of conflict backstage last week when The Princess of Staten Island & Ellsworth interrupted the couple as they talked about their recent issues with The Miz & Maryse. The Cenation Leader & Fearless Nikki had no patience for the F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S tandem’s blatant disrespect and challenged them to a Mixed Tag Team Match next week.
> 
> What will it look like when Cena and Nikki team up for a historic first time in a WWE ring and will Carmella and Ellsworth have any answers for them? Find out this Tuesday night on SmackDown LIVE.











*Who will challenge Dean Ambrose, Alexa Bliss and American Alpha at WrestleMania?*​


> While it looks as if WWE Champion Bray Wyatt’s WrestleMania opponent may finally be decided this Tuesday night on SmackDown LIVE, the No. 1 contenders for the Intercontinental, SmackDown Women’s and SmackDown Tag Team Titles at The Showcase of the Immortals are still very much up for grabs.
> 
> While there is no denying that Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose has drawn the ire of Baron Corbin in recent weeks, there is no guarantee that any conflict between them will take place in an organized title match. When you consider the volatile nature of both The Lunatic Fringe and The Lone Wolf, chances are just as good that they will end up clashing in an unsanctioned brawl in some dark corner of the arena. Moreover, Corbin is not the only potential challenger to Ambrose’s title. Certainly, whoever loses this week between Randy Orton and AJ Styles could end up looking to overtake Ambrose, not to mention past adversaries like The Miz or Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> As far as two-time SmackDown Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss is concerned, anything is possible. Becky Lynch continues to stand toe-to-toe with the Wicked Witch of WWE. In addition, after some questionable statements last week from Natalya, there is a strong possibly that The Queen of Hart-less may also be gunning for a title opportunity. When it comes down to it, in a time where the Women’s division is arguably stronger than it ever has ever been, any of Team Blue’s female competitors could step up to try and take Alexa’s place on top of the mountain.
> 
> SmackDown Tag Team Champions American Alpha are definitely “Ready, Willing and Gable” to take on all comers. While The Usos have set their sights on their long-standing foes, with only four SmackDown LIVEs left before WWE steps onto The Grandest Stage of Them All, you never know who will challenge Chad Gable & Jason Jordan, or if American Alpha will even have the titles when the time comes.











*Who will throw their hat in the ring for the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal?*​


> With so many title pictures still uncertain for The Show of Shows, one must not forget that the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal is also ready to turn WrestleMania upside-down.
> 
> Considering that The Road to WrestleMania is an opportunity for Superstars to attempt to propel themselves into main event status, who will be the first SmackDown LIVE Superstar to enter the colossal contest?


Source: WWE.com


----------



## starsfan24

Can it please be Tuesday?


----------



## Ace

First SD I can't watch live in a while, of course the ME is AJ-Orton fpalm

Hopefully they give the ME 20 minutes and do the ads in advance so we get 20 minutes of action.


----------



## Brock

Hopefully we can get a good match from AJ/Orton. Even though it is on a throwaway SD in a match that really shouldn't be taking place.

So the Shane build starts here too, then.


----------



## Ace

Brock said:


> Hopefully we can get a good match from AJ/Orton. Even though it is on a throwaway SD in a match that really shouldn't be taking place.
> 
> So the Shane build starts here too, then.


 This is where SD is going to miss an overrun, they will have to rush other segments and matches to ensure the main has a bit of time (I hope..).


----------



## Brock

One Winged Angel said:


> This where SD is going to miss an overrun, they will have to rush other segments and matches to ensure the main has a bit of time (I hope..).


Considering what's at stake, kayfabe wise, i'd hope so tbh. Plus, they'll probably be some fuckery involved at some point.


----------



## TD Stinger

It’s weird.

I’ve pretty much loved the Wyatt/Orton stuff. But AJ’s inclusion into this has been very convoluted. Like, I understand the goal is to create tension between Shane and AJ and they have done that with this. But AJ looks like the babyface here. He looks like the good guy.

The mark of a good heel is that they believe, no matter how evil, that they are right. But not when they ARE right. AJ will lose, he’ll take it out on Shane, and rightfully so considering he did everything required of him to win the #1 contendership and now has to wrestle for it again.

I get it. We were always going to get AJ/Shane and Orton/Wyatt. But they could have gotten to that point better.

I hope Ambrose/Corbin gets more spotlight this week after last week where other stories took to the forefront. And please don’t put a bunch of other bodies in there jut to have a ladder match. Let it just be Ambrose vs. Corbin.

Don’t care about Cena/Nikki vs. Carmella/Ellsworth outside of maybe a little comedy. I hope the match ends with Miz and Maryse laying them both out.


----------



## 3ku1

Bring on the A Show .


----------



## TD Stinger

Please tell me Smackdown is in Chicago tomorrow night as well.

Orton/Styles with this kind of crowd would awesome.


----------



## Danica

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838967720779501569


----------



## CJ

TD Stinger said:


> Please tell me Smackdown is in Chicago tomorrow night as well.
> 
> Orton/Styles with this kind of crowd would awesome.


It's in Indianapolis.


----------



## Kratosx23

If Bray Wyatt doesn't cost Randy Orton the match, this storyline is even more dumb than it already is. Which he won't, because of course, that's the match. Still, that'd be the logical route. That can be how they do Shane vs AJ, AJ wins with Bray's interference, and Shane calls it off, forces them to do something else, Orton wins and they're off, but alas.

I'm gonna get insanely pissed when I see the Phenomenal Forearm into the RKO finish. Every match Styles loses, it's that damn forearm into the other guys finish, yet he continues to use it. Guy in kayfabe is the worlds dumbest wrestler.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Should have Styles protest at having to face Randy after his firestarter antics last week :booklel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

AJ v Orton should be fun. Hopefully the Tag Titles get some time. And can Maryse please lay out Nikki and Carmella.


----------



## Taroostyles

The match should be good but the convoluted way they got to this point has turned me off.

If they were gonna do AJ/Shane just do it, the whole fiasco with the battle royal and now this just makes it look like they wanted to tease the fans with him being in the title match.


----------



## A-C-P

Time start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor

AKA The A Show


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

I have a feeling that Cena and Nikki will lose to Ellsworth and Carmella tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

Moho Hwoarang said:


> I have a feeling that Cena and Nikki will lose to Ellsworth and Carmella tonight.


Nah. Cena might not be as super as he once was, but there not going to have him lose to Ellsworth of all people.

I'm thinking Miz and Maryse come in after Cena/Nikki wins to attack them or they cause a DQ.


----------



## wwe9391

Its time to start getting ready for Smackdown:

















:coke


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Can't wait for the A brand after that nightmare on Sunday


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will Bray Wyatt get his revenge now that he's lost his Kingdom?
- Will Randy Orton or AJ Styles go on to headline Wrestlemania 33 for the WWE title?
- Will John Cena destroy James Ellsworth the hip hop gangster?
- Will there be a physical confrontation between Nikki Bella and Maryse?
- Who will be next to challenge Alexa Bliss for the women's title?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Roman Empire

Randy vs AJ should be a good one. I wish they held off on the match until the SD on the 28th (that's when I'm going to attend live!), but I suppose it's better to get it out of the way so they can get the rest of the story going until WM.


----------



## Dolorian

RKO into Pelé Kick in slow motion...


----------



## SeiyaKanie

let ellsworth pin cena please...


----------



## Mango13

This show is going to be fire.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm willing to put my life savings on the line Orton hitting the RKO when Styles does his 450 splash off the ropes. 

Either way it'll be the same old SIK RKO DUDE!!!111 spot from some inconceivable move. I can't see Bray interfering during the match. Laying a beatdown afterwards perhaps.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Bray costs AJ the match, so he can have Orton at WM. AJ will get pissed at the interference and how Shane can't run shit to further build their eventually announced match.


----------



## Crasp

I think Orton's going to go over clean.

For the AJ/Shane narative to "work*" (*It won't work - whatever they do Shane will be heel in the fans eyes), AJ actually needs to have a big portion of the legitimacy of his argument/position removed. Unless the idea is _actually_ for AJ to turn face and Shane heel, then Aj needs to be painted as not having a particularly legitimate claim, which, right now, he does have.


----------



## Darren Criss

I expect to see Maryse and Miz do more than just interfere in the match between Cena, Nikki, Carmella and James. Last week the segment was great but I missed Nikki mentioning Maryse's attack during her match with Natalya. That made Nikki look like a pathetic dog blinded by her man.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

wwe9391 said:


> Its time to start getting ready for Smackdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :coke


Why you swagger jackin ACP, breh? :mj


----------



## wwe9391

Really looking forward to AJ vs Orton.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

so fuckin hyped for orton vs styles!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Bray Wyatt doesn't cost Randy Orton the match, this storyline is even more dumb than it already is. Which he won't, because of course, that's the match. Still, that'd be the logical route. That can be how they do Shane vs AJ, AJ wins with Bray's interference, and Shane calls it off, forces them to do something else, Orton wins and they're off, but alas.
> 
> I'm gonna get insanely pissed when I see the Phenomenal Forearm into the RKO finish. Every match Styles loses, it's that damn forearm into the other guys finish, yet he continues to use it. Guy in kayfabe is the worlds dumbest wrestler.


When I was a kid I thought Ric Flair was the dumbest wrestler. I mean, he would always go to the top rope and every time, his opponent would grab him and throw him off. Talk about dumb. I mean every damn time. It never lead into a finisher though, so I guess you're right, AJ is the dumbest wrestler.


----------



## wwe9391

WINNING said:


> Why you swagger jackin ACP, breh? :mj


Well i saw him do this in the Raw thread so I thought a try it out myself.


----------



## A-C-P

wwe9391 said:


> Well i saw him do this in the Raw thread so I thought a try it out myself.


But are you really going to get drunk and high for Smackdown? :mj

(I don't really do the coke, and you shouldn't either that shit is bad news :junk)


----------



## wwe9391

A-C-P said:


> But are you really going to get drunk and high for Smackdown? :mj
> 
> (I don't really do the coke, and you shouldn't either that shit is bad news :junk)


I mean who doesn't get high and drunk everyday?


----------



## Kabraxal

WINNING said:


> Why you swagger jackin ACP, breh? :mj


And he isn't even using the right gifs... those are for Raw, not SDL. We don't need to guzzle Jack and light up to make it through SDL!


----------



## A-C-P

wwe9391 said:


> I mean who doesn't get high and drunk everyday?


Those not living the good life I guess :draper2

As Allen Covert said in Grandma's Boy "Ever tried being an accountant and NOT be high. Its Boring as Shit"


----------



## Kabraxal

A-C-P said:


> Those not living the good life I guess :draper2
> 
> As Allen Covert said in Grandma's Boy "Ever tried being an accountant and NOT be high. Its Boring as Shit"


Well... I have to walk back on the drinking. I'm actually quitting my job because I was having to get so drunk I passed out in order to get past the rage and fall asleep. My liver is probably in pieces 0.o


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Bray needs to do some utterly despicaple shit to Randy or Randy's family this week to get revenge from last week. This fued needs to continue to be personal as fuck on the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm crossing my fingers that Dean isn't on at the start of the show today cos I will be home late again.


----------



## wwe9391

A-C-P said:


> Those not living the good life I guess :draper2
> 
> As Allen Covert said in Grandma's Boy "Ever tried being an accountant and NOT be high. Its Boring as Shit"


Or having a good life by living it up :jericho2


----------



## Simply Flawless

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Bray needs to do some utterly despicaple shit to Randy or Randy's family this week to get revenge from last week. This fued needs to continue to be personal as fuck on the Road to Wrestlemania.


Burn down Randy's house :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

One match to look forward to tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles and Orton! 

Styles and Orton! 

Styles and Orton! 

Styles and Orton! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Orton vs Styles just feels like it should happen at Mania instead od tonight.
Its been a long time that i was hyped as fuck for a orton match


----------



## Ace

Kind of conflicted by AJ-Orton.

I don't know whether they should go all out and give a PPV match or save that for a proper feud...


----------



## AngryConsumer

One Winged Angel said:


> Kind of conflicted by AJ-Orton.
> 
> I don't know whether they should go all out and give a PPV match or save that for a proper feud...


Just a taste... :Westbrook


----------



## wkc_23

Styles and Orton is gonna be a PHENOMENAL main event :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

Although the Wyatt/Orton feud has shown potential and has had a long build, I still would prefer they add AJ and have a triple threat instead of wasting AJ with Shane.

AJ deserves a title match at Mania and inserting him is the best chance for the Orton/Wyatt match to be great.


----------



## ElTerrible

Can´t wait to watch Undertaker´s home.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

totally forgot bout cena vs ellsworth god that will be awful. this will probably be the lowlight of the show but hey atleast the a-show smackdown has only one lowlight


----------



## Crasp

Eh, I'm even looking forward to Cena/Nikki Vs. 'mellsworth, so... yeah.

I'm not sure what the worst part of the show (for me) will be tonight, but it probably _won't_ be the mixed tag.

Maybe anything involving Crews/Dolph/'listo.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'd forgotten about Cena & Nikki vs Ellsworth & Carmella. Ugh. What's the point, we already know who'll win :lol Unless Miz & Maryse get involved lol.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

can maryse actually wrestle these days?


----------



## Crasp

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'd forgotten about Cena & Nikki vs Ellsworth & Carmella. Ugh. What's the point, we already know who'll win :lol Unless Miz & Maryse get involved lol.


I mean that's what I'm betting, and counting on. It could prove quite entertaining. Or, you know, they might just have Miz and Maryse come out to try to get involved, but just have Nikki & Cena overcome the odds and still beat 'mellsworth, but that would hardly progress the feud.



VitoCorleoneX said:


> can maryse actually wrestle these days?


Some would argue whether she _ever _could.


----------



## Mango13

Time for the A show :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

VitoCorleoneX said:


> can maryse actually wrestle these days?


I doubt she forgot how to wrestle. She hasn't bumped in a while or wrestled.

But, like anything you do in life for a long time, you don't really forget how. It just takes time and effort to do it at the level you once did.


----------



## Crasp

Highlight so far was that supercard commercial with the Big Show.


----------



## Mainboy

First 2 seconds are way better than Raw last night.


----------



## DoubtGin

time for the A show :mark:


----------



## the_hound

they really are going to do it, they're going to make it look like randy burning down brays cabin and brays spirit sisters was all in brays head so bray attacks orton for his acts of destruction


----------



## wkc_23

The way Bray said "RANDY" :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Wish Smackdown could have been in Chicago like Raw was last night. Imagine AJ and Orton in front of a Chicago crowd.


----------



## wwe9391

Randy just looks so motivated for this WM match.


----------



## TD Stinger

wkc_23 said:


> The way Bray said "RANDY" :lol


Almost like Bray was drunk at a bar and Randy was his ride home.

“Randy!”


----------



## Hawkke

Should have known there would be a second by second replay.. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The commercial breaks are gonna ruin the Orton vs Styles match.


----------



## wwe9391

Heres AJs WM opponent and no not Bryan


----------



## SureUmm

Randy doing The Pose in front of the flaming Wyatt cabin will never not be funny.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Shane.... :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger

Just a shame that Bryan is retired.

Imagine Bryan being set up to face AJ instead of Shane.


----------



## Mra22

Shane vs. AJ fpalm


----------



## SureUmm

Tom sliming his way into a few more lines every week on Smackdown. What a snake this dude is.


----------



## SovereignVA

Tonight is the night they have to sell the AJ/Shane feud more than anything.

I'm talking Styles Clash through the announcer's table.


----------



## starsfan24

Shane vs AJ will be great.....


----------



## wkc_23

Vince McMahon, 1999 :lol


----------



## Headliner

LOL Shane acting like his father didn't do this in 1999.


----------



## I am the Storm

The P1 with a much bigger pop than Orton!:mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Shane siding with Stlyes. They would not, would they? AJ vs. Daniel. *cry*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Let's get this party started. :woo


----------



## the_hound

oh ffs we just seen it 2 mins ago


----------



## wwe9391

Enough with the recaps


----------



## starsfan24

You just showed it guys.


----------



## Hawkke

Again! Replay again!

:HA


----------



## Mango13

Yes because we all didn't just see this exact clip 2 minutes ago at the start of the show...


----------



## wkc_23

Can we get on with it already.


----------



## Mordecay

Luke Harper :cry


----------



## Kabraxal

Too much talking... we know all this already. Get to the point for Christ's sake. I'm guessing Vince is getting more hands on with the PPV for Raw over with and the build to WM all that is left?


----------



## ElTerrible

Hawkke said:


> Again! Replay again!
> 
> :HA


Unbelievable.


----------



## starsfan24

Does this have to take this long guys?


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah, Shane, I know you’re trying to save face here, but you’re still the bad guy in this situation.


----------



## Mango13

Jesus Christ this is dragging on like crazy


----------



## ElTerrible

Haven´t they announced the match already. wtf is happening?


----------



## wwe9391

Bryan treats the fans like their 4 years old. Well maybe he should with the way some act.


----------



## Mordecay

Weird that SD is filling time, they usually are more action packed


----------



## SovereignVA

AJ Styles might get top 3 RKO'd tonight.

I hope its off a 450.


----------



## Hawkke

"Most Must See" you say Dbry? Are we foreshadowing now? Am I reading too much into it? Probably.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

What was the point of this segment ?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Love how both guys received mixed reactions when asking who should face Wyatt at WrestleMania.


----------



## Kabraxal

Waste of a segment......


----------



## wkc_23

Orton and Styles is WM caliber tbh


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

they are selling this like a wm main event. good job!


----------



## ElTerrible

They just wasted 13 minutes on replays. Feels like I´m still watching Raw.


----------



## I am the Storm

Fuck Orton....he gave shit up, nullifying his RR win.

AJ Styles, the best wrestler active today, who won the #1 contender's match, should face Bray Wyatt for the WWE Championship at WM.

Orton - you quit. Back of the line for you, boy.:Out


----------



## Mango13

Mixed tag match up next, we all know miz and maryse are gonna interfere and cost Cena and Nikki the match..


----------



## the_hound

WTF so randy earns the right to face bray, randy forefits his right,, aj wins his match to face bray at mania but randy announces he wants to face bray at mania,, so now aj has to face ortoin at mania.

i seriously hate over booked crap that shits over the previous booking decisions


----------



## Mordecay

well, that was a waste of 15 minutes


----------



## Mra22

Poor AJ...:sadbron


----------



## wwf

lol Smackdown main event>Wrestlemania main event.

I know they'll water it down because it's on free tv, but still.


----------



## ElTerrible

The only way this segment meant anything is if it sets up AJ vs. Bryan. That´s literally the only new thing we learned, unless they want to go with AJ vs. Bray and Shane vs. Randy.


----------



## genghis hank

That was a lot of talking to announce a match that everyone already knew was happening.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Mixed tag match up next, we all know miz and maryse are gonna interfere and cost Cena and Nikki the match..


Please let Ellsworth pin Cena :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## starsfan24

God I hate this song.


----------



## MajinTrunks

If "main event of wrestlemania" was a drinking game I'd have alcohol poisoning by this point.


----------



## Hawkke

Oh dear mercy please PLEASE tell me that's not the Wrestlemania theme song!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

wwf said:


> lol Smackdown main event>Wrestlemania main event.
> 
> I know they'll water it down because it's on free tv, but still.


they need to give orton vs styles 20-25 minutes.
tonights sd episode is special.


----------



## SureUmm

ElTerrible said:


> The only way this segment meant anything is if it sets up AJ vs. Bryan. That´s literally the only new thing we learned, unless they want to go with AJ vs. Bray and Shane vs. Randy.


Or it's to make AJ look like a bigger heel for going after Shane.


----------



## RRW

Seemed like a waste of time to try to work out how they were going to resolve the situation when they'd announced the main event days earlier, but they hyped the crowd up so good job I guess. 

As for Orton ''forfeiting'' his shot, they've highlighted multiple times in the replays he says as long as you are the master and I am the servant, I refuse to face you at Wrestlemania. Last week he made it clear he's not Wyatt's servant so there's no issue there.


----------



## ElTerrible

Mordecay said:


> Please let Ellsworth pin Cena :grin2::grin2::grin2:


That´s actually what should happen. The fun and meltdowns we got out of 3-0 Ellsworth, a new win streak would be fantastic. :grin2:

James: Babe now? 
Carmella: No.
James: But I just beat John Cena, that has to be worth something?


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Hawkke

Well James Ellsworth is right there, no one will ever see this match again.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ellsworth! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Oh great, it's Ellsworth. At least we're getting this fool out of the way now.


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, he’s got a point, lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, I didn't miss the mixed tag match, goody


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The mackdaddy of SmackDown...:ti I can't even.


----------



## Headliner

Ratchett Carmella ya'll.


----------



## wkc_23

As much as I dislike Ellsworth, he's pretty alright on the mic :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL. Ellsworth is the best. I like how he actually keeps track of his wins and losses.


----------



## Mango13

Carmella :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

A better version of Enzo


----------



## SovereignVA

Elsworth got Carmella no heat at all.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ellsworth is legit on the mic :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Have to admit, James Ellsworth cuts a more coherent promo than Titus O'Neal!
Wait.. That's not much of an accomplishment.. 

Ellsworth cuts a better promo than a lot of people give him credit for!


----------



## starsfan24

Oh Jesus Ellsworth's trunks. :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ellsworth's leopard wrestling tights. :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## I drink and I know things

The shark has been jumped with the Ellsworth stuff


----------



## Mango13

lmfao Ellsworth couldn't weigh the ropes down for Carmella hahaha


----------



## ElTerrible

Ellsworth can´t move the rope an inch. LOL.


----------



## wkc_23

Weird that Cena came out before Nikki.


----------



## Abisial

Welp, gonna go make some grilled cheeses, enjoy the match guys. :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside

Did he misspell fabulous? :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

The star comes out last. Well she already told us who wears the pants.


----------



## I drink and I know things

How does Cena remain in the good graces of the wellness program?


----------



## Trophies

Cena gonna mess up and get a boner during the match.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm sick of Cena and Nikki as a team already and they're only on their first match together :lol

And Cena doesn't look anything like he does on that magazine cover...


----------



## the_hound

prays this happens


----------



## starsfan24

MIZ and MARYSE :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

Cena totally negging his girl by having her come out to no reaction after his loud-ass entrance.


----------



## wkc_23

Cena checking out dat ass atass


----------



## I am the Storm

Gonna piss, refresh my Jack and Coke, grab a bite and I'll be back....


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena is waaay too big for this feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Maryse... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Hawkke

I drink and I know things said:


> How does Cena remain in the good graces of the wellness program?


Because he stays in good graces under the desk.


----------



## ElTerrible

Most legit looking kick of Carmella´s career. John not bothered.


----------



## Mox Girl

How does Maryse manage to wear such tight outfits without camel toe? :lol I'd love to know her secret haha.


----------



## Kabraxal

Can we move SDL to the network so we can get away from these commercial breaks.... terrible timing.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Nikki Bella is in complete love with John Cena . Jesus


----------



## TD Stinger

I drink and I know things said:


> How does Cena remain in the good graces of the wellness program?


Same way that Jinder “veins popping” Mahal does, I guess.


----------



## Meeki

If I found Bryan in bed with my wife I would tuck him in


----------



## SureUmm

Ambrose Girl said:


> How does Maryse manage to wear such tight outfits without camel toe? :lol I'd love to know her secret haha.


Spanx spread the camel toe out along a larger area so it's unnoticeable.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Randy does have nice signature moves and is always over, I'd give him that. He'd be a nice candidate. 

But Bray can work, and Aj is impeccable. It would be the better match. 

Either way in win-win for Smackdown. Should close the show.


----------



## Mango13

Keep seeing these Commercials for SDL coming to my area and it starts off with AJ's music..it's making me really want to go haha


----------



## Hawkke

Ambrose Girl said:


> How does Maryse manage to wear such tight outfits without camel toe? :lol I'd love to know her secret haha.


Haven't you ever seen "World's 'smartest' inventions" on TruTV?

https://www.amazon.com/Cuchini-Camel-Keeping-Kardashians-Doctors/dp/B009SNB978


----------



## wwe9391

Cant believe people are mad at commercials for this stupid match :lol


----------



## Mango13

LMAO at Ellsworths reaction to having to get in the ring


----------



## starsfan24

Lmao Ellsworth.


----------



## SpikeDudley

If I was Cena I would tell the bookers to fuck off if they wanted me to wrestle Ellsworth

Styles should have said the same thing as well


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Maryse and Layla-El are the only WWE female that ever turn me on. I'm full of my self and picky. Lita had a cool personality


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I love Miz promos, because he just says true things about Cena and Cena/Bella try to pretend its not true.


----------



## wwe9391

Oh god this is so painful to watch


----------



## Headliner

Nikki is way too happy working with Cena. Like Cena went balls deep before the show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nikki and Cena are a cute couple not gonna lie.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Cringe city


----------



## Mox Girl

Ugh, this is so lame. Nikki doing the same moves as Cena.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm shocked.


----------



## Trophies

Nikki's shuffle and AA were awful. :lmao


----------



## Mango13

O god Nikki doing the 5 knuckle shuffle? could this be anymore cringe worthy? No interference what the hell?


----------



## Insomnia

NikkiSawa! :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

John Cena's STF looks SO...FUCKING...WEAK.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Smackdown may be a much better show than Raw, but I fucking HATE what they have planned for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kabraxal

Miz and Maryse burying this on the mic XD


----------



## Hawkke

I actually thought this would all happen before the match went down. :lol I suppose not.


----------



## DoubtGin

the cringe


----------



## AngryConsumer

WrestleMania in a nutshell for Cena/Nikki. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay

That was so cringey


----------



## MrJT

This can't be life.

Can't believe Cena is reduced to this horrendous storyline


----------



## SAMCRO

Otunga - "That right there was awesome, and this is even awesomer Miz" 

Go kill urself Otunga you fucking cunt.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Botches everywhere . Loook at mayrses ass


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

that was goldberg type level of shit


----------



## Mox Girl

I have never agreed with Miz more in my life, lol.


----------



## Griselda

Cena looks like he's having so much fun, I'm happy for him. People wanted Cena out of the main picture for years, so there you go.


----------



## wwetna1

Trophies said:


> Nikki's shuffle and AA were awful. :lmao


Except she wasn't doing a AA. She was doing the Rack Attack 2.0 which is a spin out


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

That was cute/corny. Rooting for Miz/Maryse


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uh oh.... Miz bringing them bars this week. I see you boi!


----------



## SovereignVA

Is this leading up to John proposing at Wrestlemania or some shit?


----------



## starsfan24

Yes Miz! Get it! :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Maryse and Layla-El are the only WWE female that ever turn me on. I'm full of my self and picky. Lita had a cool personality


MASTURBATION IS A SIN!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Cena/Nikki vs. Miz/Maryse should be the 3rd match on WrestleMania, but knowing my luck it'll probably be the penultimate match on the show.


----------



## Mordecay

Miz is totally the face here


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Miz pulling back the curtain on the Hot Air Baloon Salesman from Oaklahoma :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

O god... this really is a marriage storyline. I want to puke.


----------



## I am the Storm

I have found the rare situation where I cheer Miz over, well, anyone not named "Dolph Ziggler".

Miz/wife are infinitely more enjoyable than Cena/girlfriend, IMO.


----------



## Mango13

Miz is amazing on the mic, would love to see him have another World Title run


----------



## Trophies

The Miz > Dr. Phil


----------



## Mox Girl

TAKE THAT BITCH lol. I actually love Maryse :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Now that's a promo.


----------



## Headliner

Miz shooting. :trips8

And Maryse calling Nikki a bitch. :trips8


----------



## AngryConsumer

PORQUOI! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

Blissertation :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Mmm mmm mmm, Maryse is banging tonight wens3


----------



## SureUmm

Miz shooting on Cena is already getting really old.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

:lmao

Blissertation. I love it.


----------



## SovereignVA

Why would Miz be the heel in this storyline after that?

He looked Maryse in the eyes and said he loved her with conviction, Cena doesn't even wanna get married :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

The funniest part is, I 100% believe everything Miz says, with exception of Nikki being a golddigger. 

Maryse has been gone so long, she doesn´t know yet that you can´t say bitch anymore.


----------



## Kabraxal

God damn... someone get the paramedics for Cena. Miz just killed him. 

Did they really let him have the last word too? Nice.


----------



## Mra22

Rene young is not good looking at all


----------



## RapShepard

"I committed arson last week, imagine what I'd do to AJ" valid promo

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Blah promo by Orton...


----------



## Gimme More

Mra22 said:


> Rene young is not good looking at all


*Bull fucking shit! :surprise:*


----------



## Mordecay

Thinking he only needs 1 RKO at Mania :heston


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

This will be one of the slowest Smackdown episodes as I wait patiently for Orton/Styles.


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Miz killed that promo, speaking the truth every week on Cena's ass.


----------



## The High King

this is why I watch smackdown and only record raw- and watch it on fast forward.


----------



## I am the Storm

What a waste....a total waste of Styles/Orton.

I'm not even an Orton fan but, honestly, I understand that is a big feud for Smackdown.

:fuck


----------



## JamesCurtis24

This is what annoys me, you're one RKO away? You won the fucking Rumble! What sense does this match taking place make?


----------



## Nicky Midss

I'm sorry but Aj has to go into mania over or ton. Randy orton is bore city


----------



## SureUmm

Mra22 said:


> Rene young is not good looking at all


You pick the night she's wearing those fucked up braids to make your case stronger lol.


----------



## RRW

Damn the mix tag feud has some really good mic work so far. Appreciate they kept the ellsworth stuff short and sweet too.

Orton vs Styles getting closer and closer :trips5


----------



## misterxbrightside

Do Maryse and Nikki still have backstage heat??

That promo by Miz was fantastic. Terrible heel booking but fantastic, nonetheless!


----------



## Hawkke

Mra22 said:


> Rene young is not good looking at all


Yeap, and the NSA/CIA isn't spying us..




Timely reference.


----------



## TD Stinger

ElTerrible said:


> The funniest part is, I 100% believe everything Miz says, with exception of Nikki being a golddigger.
> 
> Maryse has been gone so long, s*he doesn´t know yet that you can´t say bitch anymore.*


You still hear words like bitch and ass every week on WWE TV, especially on Smackdown.


----------



## SAMCRO

What exactly does Otunga being married to Jennifer Hudson do for WWE? Why do they insist on keeping his worthless untalented ass in the company? The only explanation is cause he's married to Jennifer Hudson but i really don't see how that does anything for WWE.


----------



## sbuch

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This is what annoys me, you're one RKO away? You won the fucking Rumble! What sense does this match taking place make?


He did give it up tho


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

ElTerrible said:


> Maryse has been gone so long, she doesn´t know yet that you can´t say bitch anymore.


Didn't Nikki say it last week?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

God can't handle the cringe whenever Cena and Nikki are together. Absolute opposite to whenever Miz and Maryse are on screen together.


----------



## starsfan24

COME ON CURT!......ah hell.


----------



## wkc_23

MY DUDE RICK RUDE


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mra22 said:


> Rene young is not good looking at all


False


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Curt Hawkins calling Dean out :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Jack Swagger doesn't have a job anymore but Curt Hawkins does....


----------



## Phaedra

I love this show. they've had the hard end of the draft, the hard end of call ups and will get screwed at WM for card positions. But it's a far more enjoyable show, Miz has had the chance to be the true heel MVP he's always needed to be and the women's division is making the best of their lot. The tag division needs some attention and the lower card really needs it too. 

all that said, it's still better than raw with half the resources. 

Hawkins is gonna get got.


----------



## the_hound

Mra22 said:


> Rene young is not good looking at all


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> Thinking he only needs 1 RKO at Mania :heston


Shhh….

You hardly ever see finisher kickouts any more……


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF is Hawkins wearing?


----------



## wwe9391

I keep forgetting Ambrose is even in this company


----------



## Headliner

:lmao at how Uncle Dean-O kept walking with no fucks given after he clotheslined him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why did Hawkins come back for this? Surely he could make better money in the indies or somewhere, he can't be making much money jobbing on SD in 10 seconds every week and sometimes not even being on the show at all. Seriously bro go somewhere else where you can get a 1 minute match at least.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Triple burial lol

Jobber entrance
Laid out in one clothesline
Announcers get his name wrong


----------



## Trophies

Curt Hawkins again? :ambrose2


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking hell, Mauro getting worse each week


----------



## Griselda

Did Hawkins just full on die from a regular clothesline?


----------



## SpikeDudley

Corbin promo > Dean promo


----------



## starsfan24

Poor Curt.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mordecay said:


> Fucking hell, Mauro getting worse each week


Graves. 











Everyone else.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh God JBL COOOOLLLLDDDD! lol.


----------



## redban

Rollins and Reigns are front and center in major programs. Ambrose, on the other hand, has become an afterthought in the midcard.

Does WWE internal info show that Ambrose isn't a draw or what?


----------



## Headliner

Dirty Deeds and he just keeps walking again like it didn't happen:lol :done


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Women's history month? Wtf


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Corbin is soooooooooooo good! He's not appreciated enough! He's a future main event guy and someone who's popular outside the WWE. Ala Rock, Austin, Hogan, etc.


----------



## SovereignVA

Mauro: Ambrose with a DDT on Hawkins!
Otunga: CURT Hawkins that is.
JBL: Who cares?

Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL, nice try Hawkins :lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

That was the best drive-by burial ever.


----------



## TD Stinger

All I ask is please just leave it at Ambrose vs. Corbin and don’t add a bunch of other random parts.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Hawkins keep messing with Ambrose. :ha


----------



## scshaastin

Hawkins is buried


----------



## SAMCRO

So when Hawkins signed his contract to come back did they beforehand tell him he'd be made out to be the biggest joke and the most pathetic jobber there ever was? And that they had no plans to use him whatsoever for anything but a fucking joke?


----------



## AngryConsumer

JBL with another burial of Hawkins. :lol :lol :lol 

"Curt Hawkins..." - Otunga

"Who cares..." - JBL

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Nothing is certain but death, taxes, and Boring Corbin still sucks.


----------



## Hawkke

Hell's bells did they have to show when Lita landed on her neck yikes!


----------



## Roxinius

SovereignVA said:


> Mauro: Ambrose with a DDT on Hawkins!
> Otunga: CURT Hawkins that is.
> JBL: Who cares?
> 
> Damn.


Jbl saying what we're all thinking


----------



## Mordecay

"It's Curt Hawkins"

JBL "Who cares?"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That bump to the outside where Lita also broke herself still makes me cringe.


----------



## starsfan24

JBL is a goddamn legend for that quote right there.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Sasha & Naomi are lucky girls.
They can celebrate Feb & March too!


----------



## wwetna1

The way they are pushing Lita vs Trish, and they deserve it, makes me wonder if they want to pay them to come out of retirement this summer for the tournament. Brie has already said she plans on wrestling this summer too for WWE in some fashion. Lita and Trish have said they want Bellas/Besties


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, please do a thing where they show Dean looking for Corbin for the rest of the show. I need more Dean in my week lol.


----------



## Stellar

Who did Curt Hawkins piss off backstage? Seriously..


----------



## Hawkke

Mordecay said:


> Fucking hell, Mauro getting worse each week


Did anyone honestly think he wouldn't get beat into WWE submission by Vince? Honestly?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wonder if American Alpha by some miracle will be on the show tonight, i know its not likely but sometimes they allow them to be on the show.


----------



## spagbol

scshaastin said:


> Hawkins is buried


Nope. That would imply that he was in a higher position in the WWE standings when he first re-signed. He was signed as a jobber, he's just doing his job, he knows what the deal is and somebody has to do it. Can't everybody be main event or midcard.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Renee young is average.


----------



## Meeki

People on here crying because Hawkins is a jobber :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The G.O.A.T said:


> Nothing is certain but death, taxes, and Boring Corbin still sucks.


Amen to that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh, please do a thing where they show Dean looking for Corbin for the rest of the show. I need more Dean in my week lol.


Would be awesome.


----------



## starsfan24

Oh great Mojo....:mj2


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So can somebody explain to me again why it makes sense that Orton won the Rumble, gave up his spot, and is now having this match?


----------



## Mra22

This Smackdown sucks...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mojo Rawley needs to be in my sig.... dude is a boss!


----------



## SAMCRO

Does Ziggler realize how fucking gay he looks with his hair like that?


----------



## Trophies

Bitter Dolph with a man bun.


----------



## Nicky Midss

These geeks :maury


----------



## Mordecay

Fuck Mojo announcing he is enter in the Jobber Battle Royal

SD you are dissapointing me this week


----------



## wkc_23

Dolph getting roasted by Mojo :lol :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wow, they still doing the Andre battle royal thing. I was sure WWE would have dropped it by now. Oh well, people will need to piss at some point during a 8 hour show.


----------



## wwetna1

Mojo with the savage reply


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mojo Rawley does not sports entertain me.


----------



## starsfan24

GET HIM BARON :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Smackdown feels kind of disjointed


----------



## Headliner

Uncle Dean-O fell for the typical babyface trap.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Hopefully the guy I'm looking for isn't around this corner with the camera and sound guys already set up


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Mojo Riley is awful, why the fuck do I care he's entering ??


----------



## Mango13

"you found me Dean you found me!" lmfao


----------



## Mox Girl

"Good talk!" Oh, Dean.... :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ambrose/Corbin Street Fight at Mania! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

SDLive feels like it was put together at the last minute.


----------



## TD Stinger

People can shit on Rawley if they want but once you get rid of the “Hype” shtick, he’s actually a very comfortable talker.


----------



## Trophies

Why did Dean have his back turned for a good 3 seconds? :lol Easy attack.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok then.......


----------



## RapShepard

Lol how long was he choking him. And why didn't he run him over

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

oh forking hell


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mra22 said:


> This Smackdown sucks...


Get a job and you won't be so bitter


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh good job security, you're way too late...


----------



## Phaedra

Okay that's attempted murder right there lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Attempted murder by Corbin on Ambrose on live TV! LMFAO!


----------



## SpeedStick

There you go Dean/Cobin hardcore match at mania


----------



## TD Stinger

Hope this leads to a street fight with Corbin and Ambrose at Mania.


----------



## Hawkke

I'm suddenly reminded of..


----------



## Kabraxal

I like Corbin... really hitting his stride as that nasty heel.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

AMBROSE CORBIN FUED :mark: :mark: :mark: LOVING THE BRUTALALITY!!!


----------



## Mra22

:lol attempted murder


----------



## starsfan24

BLISS :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

BLISS & MICKIE! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## RapShepard

What the fuck JBL should be talking about how that's what Ambrose gets for picking a fight. Then talking about how him and Ron would beat folk up backstage all the time.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm

Lame ass [email protected]/Corbin.

EDIT: ALEXA BLISS!:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Wicked Witch and Mickie are here. Business has just picked back up.


----------



## wkc_23

Alexa Stratus.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Next ? She's in the middle of talking then commercial break? Awful
Smackdown so far


----------



## DoubtGin

That backstage brawl was great. These guys need a Street Fight/Last Man Standing at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

You know Dean, if you simply laid your head on the floor, you wouldn't be choking on the forklift, since those things were no where near close to choking you.:jericho2


----------



## Insomnia

Mickie & Bliss! :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

At this point, how can they not give these two a one on one IC title match at WrestleMania?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait um did they seriously go to commercial right as Alexa got in the ring and started to cut her promo? Who the fuck thought that would be a good idea? So what she gonna stand there saying nothing for the next 2 minutes while its on commercial?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Alexa needs a new finisher and better theme music for me to hop on the bandwagon. Sure I'll enjoy this promo though.


----------



## Lothario




----------



## Master Bate

Mickie >>>










I wish Mickie and Alexa could have a rivalry similar to Mickie and Trish but oh well lol


----------



## Mordecay

Is "Blissertation" masturbation thinking on Alexa? Because sure as hell there are a lot of people on the forum that have done that


----------



## misterxbrightside

lol I'm interested how Alexa is stalling the crowd right now..


----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah, we def need a hardcore/street fight style match for Dean & Corbin at Mania. This could make up for Dean's match last year.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Hawkke

Mordecay said:


> Is "Blissertation" masturbation thinking on Alexa? Because sure as hell there are a lot of people on the forum that have done that


I think that would be Blissterbation.


----------



## I drink and I know things

misterxbrightside said:


> lol I'm interested how Alexa is stalling the crowd right now..


Imagination is likely better than reality


----------



## Lavidavi35

misterxbrightside said:


> lol I'm interested how Alexa is stalling the crowd right now..


This is ALL I want to know rn lol


----------



## the_hound




----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

wkc_23 said:


>


That is just the perfect ass for her body too .


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mickie James needs to turn face tonight and get that huge pop.

Get that HUGE pop baby girl!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Excuse me, while I go... "Bliss-urtate."


----------



## MillionDollarProns

"Feeling the L" oh shit bliss posts on Rants :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Alexa burying everybody :lmao


----------



## The High King

it is great corbin and ambrose are feuding.
both are abysmal, boring and a chore to watch so good to keep them together


----------



## Mra22

God I love Alexa


----------



## Gimme More

*It is just so good to see Mickie again! :faint: Loves her mucho!*


----------



## wkc_23

Alexa on the mic>>>>>> All RAW's women


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Raw was flawless last night, and this Smackdown can't compete. Hope main event is good with a twist. I'm moderately entertained.


----------



## SovereignVA

Has the crowd no-sold EVERY promo after the first one so far?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Awful promo... don't let Bliss talk that much anymore. Just let her be sexy and wrestle. You got one job Bliss!


----------



## Mra22

It's chucky :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Ya, this Bliss promo isn't good


----------



## RapShepard

Ehhh, maybe Alexa needs better material. She's comfortable talking, she should have had some memorable promos by now 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss

Raw flawless last night :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Bring back Natalya's farting gimmick :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Looks like it's gonna be a fatal 4 way.


----------



## Mra22

Oh no...ugly Natalya


----------



## RapShepard

Beaker and Chucky why not just Wendy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Alexa ripping everyone. lol.


----------



## Mordecay

Fatal 4 way?


----------



## SpikeDudley

This is horrible all the way all around


----------



## Mra22

I love Alexa :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Mickie is reminding me of Dana right now, except she can actually wrestle, cos she's just standing around doing nothing.

Then of course the moment I type that, she talks :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Did Raw creative highjack this show?


----------



## Mango13

Alexa looks smoking hot tonight


----------



## wkc_23

WHAT HAD HAPPENED WAZ


----------



## I am the Storm

Alexa is killing it!:mark:


----------



## Gimme More

*Nattie as a bitch is fun*


----------



## SovereignVA

Yeah, this Smackdown was definitely put together at the last minute, everything looks improvised.


----------



## wwe9391

Alexa melts my hear away.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

What's that white streak in Mickie Jame's hair


----------



## Griselda

This segment is an embarrassment.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So this is where we get the traditional multi-person match at WrestleMania.

By the way, Bliss is still so good.


----------



## RapShepard

The women should be in one division and here comes more of Bryan 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke

And here's our Wrestlemania 27 woman Smackdown title match being born!


----------



## the_hound




----------



## VitoCorleoneX

TWICE!


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking Road Dogg killing SD


----------



## Mra22

Natalya is one to talk about being ugly


----------



## SureUmm

This is horrendous...and it's at the 9 o'clock hour, meaning this is something they felt was of quality and importance.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Natalya needs to chill with calling people ugly all the time... that shiet ain't even cool girl. 

Fall back and BYE FELICIA!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

No they didn't.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Hey! That's not fair Bryan. 


NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mra22 said:


> Oh no...ugly Natalya


This virgin continues to comment on the physical appearance of women he has no chance with.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Daniel pointing out he's the GM, so of course he can make the match :lol


----------



## Hawkke

Ohhh the pain.. the pain!


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bryan impersonating Teddy Long is the best line of the night.

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Headliner

I like this womens title match idea! Gets every woman on the card.


----------



## RapShepard

Now make someone go one on one with da Undertakah 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24

That's not fair.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

TAG TEAM PLAYA


----------



## Mordecay

Every available woman? So Carmella and Nikki are included?


----------



## Mra22

This Smackdown is just bad though I am about to turn it off


----------



## The High King

chucky lynch
piggie james
alexa dross
natalyawn


----------



## WWE Attitude

_deleted lol._


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What happened to make WM about being the best card possible instead of trying to get everyone on the card?

Stupid idea that brings down the quality of the show, tbh.


----------



## scshaastin

Sorry Bliss fans


----------



## Meeki

I love Bryan :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

It's all smackdown can really do is just throw them all in there, get the opportunity for a surprise entrant and roll with it. at least they are using everyone.


----------



## Trophies

I wonder if Eva Marie will pop up at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Meeki

This division needs Asuka


----------



## wwetna1

RapShepard said:


> The women should be in one division and here comes more of Bryan
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Why? So the 7 who appear weekly on SD won't ever get on tv again, and any focus like Paige, Summer, Fox, Lana, Emma, and Dana who can't get any meaningful minutes to develop a character with Bayley, Nia, Charlotte, Sasha? 

They would literally need their own show to prevent the circle clit rub of those 4 on Raw.


----------



## misterxbrightside

It wouldn't be Wrestlemania without a cluster fuck women's match.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

So Asuka debuts at Mania, or Naomi returns and wins?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

"Kid's Choice Awards My Slime is now" sounds like some rape


----------



## wwetna1

I wouldn't be shocked if Mella won at Mania. The thinking could be that all of them in the division are former champions and have credibility then


----------



## wkc_23

I hate when natayla does that "Yayyyyyy" shit.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Trophies said:


> I wonder if Eva Marie will pop up at Wrestlemania.


that would be he ultimate heel move vince could pull out. more worse than oldberg and reigns


----------



## SureUmm

They're adding every woman to the Mania title match to make Naomi feel extra sad for not being in it.


----------



## Strategize

So can I get Asuka to just annihilate everyone at mania?


----------



## starsfan24

Naomi is absolutely returning. 

Otunga: "Anyone that can walk out and compete is eligible."


----------



## I drink and I know things

misterxbrightside said:


> It wouldn't be Wrestlemania without a cluster fuck women's match.


And they usually suck...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I don't want mickie to be champ simply because that giant belt would cover her amazing mid-section.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Confession...

If Alexa was about to let me hit it and just as I reached contact with the surface, she changed her mind... it would be VERY hard for me to not commit a crime... IJS..


----------



## The High King

tamina in the mix then


----------



## misterxbrightside

Perfect, another commercial break.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

This thread is beyond dead lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Confession...
> 
> If Alexa was about to let me hit it and just as I reached contact with the surface, she changed her mind... it would be VERY hard for me to not commit a crime... IJS..


bro you just crossed the line


----------



## Meeki

Smackdowns commercial breaks are getting worse


----------



## Mango13

I'm disapointed they are going with a cluster fuck women's match for smackdown not only because they usually suck but Alexa deserves better


----------



## SpikeDudley

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Confession...
> 
> If Alexa was about to let me hit it and just as I reached contact with the surface, she changed her mind... it would be VERY hard for me to not commit a crime... IJS..


Mods you know what to do


----------



## Mordecay

AJ vs Orton can't come soon enough


----------



## starsfan24

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Confession...
> 
> If Alexa was about to let me hit it and just as I reached contact with the surface, she changed her mind... it would be VERY hard for me to not commit a crime... IJS..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

So, Natalya's going to ditch, Becky, right?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Why is this match still on my tv


----------



## Mango13

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This thread is beyond dead lol


40 Plus pages of replies, o no it's dead guys!


----------



## starsfan24

So why hasn't Natty been in yet?

Ok there it is.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## scshaastin

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So, Natalya's going to ditch, Becky, right?


Winner!!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

I love how Alexa had this "What the fuck is going on?" look on her face after Becky got a German suplex.


----------



## Headliner

Yes Mickie:mark:


----------



## SureUmm

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Confession...
> 
> If Alexa was about to let me hit it and just as I reached contact with the surface, she changed her mind... it would be VERY hard for me to not commit a crime... IJS..


:taker
:vince4
:regal
:damn
:bearer


----------



## Mox Girl

I was waiting that for that. I was literally saying "Mickie will attack Alexa before long" and I was mid sentence when Mickie kicked her :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

So a German Suplex kills Becky Lynch. Really?


----------



## Mra22

Dang !


----------



## wwetna1

KElly Kelly taking it at Mania


----------



## Trophies

BAH GAWD Mickie James with a roundhouse on kick on the Women's Champion


----------



## Mordecay

Losing with a german suplex 30 seconds after being applied, boy they know how to make Becky look like a geek :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Hawkke

Total missed opportunity, Mickie James should have smacked that ass after she laid the title on her back..


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Mango13 said:


> 40 Plus pages of replies, o no it's dead guys!


You're saying that's a lot?


----------



## SovereignVA

You deserved that Bliss.

You promised Mickie a title shot behind the scenes, ot cold feet, and now you both have to face the entire roster.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

VitoCorleoneX said:


> bro you just crossed the line


My bad bruh... I honestly checked myself before sending it and still did it. It's just the nih-guh in meh!


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow that must've been one powerful german suplex, Becky was laying there like 30 seconds after it and still got pinned. They could have at least had Alexa hit twisted Bliss.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

that was cool.


----------



## Mra22

This SD is so bad :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> I was waiting that for that. I was literally saying "Mickie will attack Alexa before long" and I was mid sentence when Mickie kicked her :lol


You don't type fast enough lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LOLBeckygetsscrewedAGAIN
LOLBeckylosesAGAIN :mj4*


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nattie with her own version of SUPLEX CITY! :lelbrock


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Alexa. :frown2:


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839300682679218177


----------



## SureUmm

The G.O.A.T said:


> So a German Suplex kills Becky Lynch. Really?


x4 damage due to friendly fire

What hurts most is the lack of respect.


----------



## Trophies

Looking at the replay...Dean's face is cracking me up.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Dean could have just laid his head back on the floor, he was obviously holding his head up to make it look as if it was choking him, pathetic.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Lol Mickie turning on Alexa. 

"I don't have friends. I learned that a long time ago!"


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Prays for Ambrose.


----------



## AngryConsumer

STYLES AND ORTON.... *NEXT!*

I. AM. READY. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Orton and Styles next :mark: :mark:... It's just too bad that there will be sooo mannyyy commercials :hano


----------



## Mox Girl

Mordecay said:


> You don't type fast enough lol


Haha I meant I was saying that to my Mum, and in the middle of my sentence, she kicked her :lol


----------



## starsfan24

I thought Alexa was at least going to hit Twisted Bliss but nah.


----------



## Meeki

Tag champs not on the show again wow


----------



## Mra22

Well, we know AJ is losing and is gonna attack Shane...Yay fpalm


----------



## Headliner

AA/Usos are so pre-show status. WHAT THE FUCK. This is the 2nd straight week of no showing.


----------



## Mordecay

Of all the women available for the Jetsons movie they choose Alicia FUUUUUUCKKKKKKSSSSS?!?!?


----------



## the_hound

please tell me you saw that, look at randys top what does it spell


----------



## Mango13

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> You're saying that's a lot?


Sure the thread may not be as Active as RAW threads or Pay Per View threads but currently there is 145 people viewing it, 48 pages, and 472 replies. saying its "dead" is just dumb lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Meeki said:


> Tag champs not on the show again wow


Because they belong in NXT. They weren't ready. Should be Usos time.


----------



## Mra22

Meeki said:


> Tag champs not on the show again wow


To be fair they're boring :toomanykobes


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

smackdown has no tag team divison end of the story.


----------



## Mra22

the_hound said:


> please tell me you saw that, look at randys top what does it spell


Huh ?


----------



## SovereignVA

Welp, Miz is back on Talking Smack.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Blissful One and The Awesome One :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Talking smack should be awesome tonight minus boring crews. I hope Miz goes on one of his legendary Talking Smack rants.


----------



## taker1986

Just home in time for AJ/Orton. What did I miss????


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ or bust.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## SovereignVA

Calling it one more time.

450 into RKO.


----------



## Mra22

taker1986 said:


> Just home in time for AJ/Orton. What did I miss????


Nothing much


----------



## Mango13

AJ :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

the face that runs the place is here!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

:bahgawd...

...It's the best in the world today, and the man who should main event WM this year, the P1 himself, AJ Styles!

:mark:xinfinity


----------



## the_hound

Mra22 said:


> Huh ?











look at it and look whos on the left hand side, as king ross would say WTF momont


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Smackdown has been pretty good tonight, for me anyway.


----------



## Trophies

"Randy Orton burns down a mans house and gets rewarded for it."

Tell 'em AJ.


----------



## Kabraxal

Mra22 said:


> taker1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just home in time for AJ/Orton. What did I miss????
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much
Click to expand...

Ignore bad post... good progession on Corbin/Ambrose, Miz burying Cena, and a great women's program into WM.


----------



## Phaedra

lol, i love how he said that :ha 

"meanwhile Randy Orton burns down a mans house and gets rewarded for it"


----------



## Mordecay

AJ is such a face


----------



## Mra22

the_hound said:


> look at it and look whos on the left hand side, as king ross would say WTF momont


Says RKO?


----------



## I am the Storm

One of the few chants the crowd gets right......."AJ Styles"

:banderas


----------



## Headliner

My prediction finish: Phenomenal Forearm into the RKO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ's only weakness are those crusty azz lips.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Trophies said:


> "Randy Orton burns down a mans house and gets rewarded for it."
> 
> Tell 'em AJ.


Orton should be in a jail cell tbh.


----------



## 3ku1

Great SD imo. Great progression of the stories into Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ hitting everyone with some logic. 

Too bad WWE is oblivious to the term. :eyeroll


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ is to Cena as Joe is to Orton.

True?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Yes, get all these commercial breaks out of the way for this first time ever match. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Mordecay

The question I had after seeing the Talking Smack promo for tonight

It's Alexa massive's challenge at Mania as massive as AA package? We'll never know :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## the_hound

Mra22 said:


> Says RKO?


----------



## wwe9391

3ku1 said:


> Great SD imo. Great progression of the stories into Mania.


Both shows had great progression in storylines


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

i guess luke harper will be in the battle royal.

no tag teams
no harper
fuck sd 2night.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

During that NXT ad: The King of Strong Style returns!
My Mum: I didn't know he'd gone anywhere!
Me: Mum, you don't even watch NXT, how would you know either way? :lol


----------



## Phaedra

the_hound said:


>


----------



## taker1986

How many times have they mentioned that this is the biggest smackdown main event in history???? No it's not LOL.


----------



## Mango13

so is Orton going to win or is there gonna be some Fuckery to further the Styles vs Shane storyline? still can't believe we are going to be getting AJ vs Shane...


----------



## Mox Girl

WWE is overhyping this match too much, "greatest match in Smackdown history!" Lol. Can't possibly say that till afterwards?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Majority of fans in the floor seating level still standing. :mark:


----------



## the_hound

i'm watching you otunga


----------



## SpikeDudley

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE is overhyping this match too much, "greatest match in Smackdown history!" Lol. Can't possibly say that till afterwards?


They say smackdown live history, which technically may be true

At least this one or the Wyatt Cena styles triple threat from a few weeks ago

So who's the face here?


----------



## I am the Storm

Despite Orton's status in WWE the crowd is solidly behind the P1 himself, AJ Styles!:bow


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

I hope Ambrose returns to the main event scene after Mania, he really belongs there IMO. I think he has this badass feel to him when ever he is serious. And I feel like every feud he is in, he always over achieves and makes it better than what it should have been when it comes to the character/segment parts of it.

This feud with Corbin should have sucked but so far, both guys are doing great in showing some proper animosity between them. Both felt like badasses in the back. And the hits by Corbin were great.


----------



## Mango13

Game of Thrones said:


> Despite Orton's status in WWE the crowd is solidly behind the P1 himself, AJ Styles!:bow


They recognize greatness


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:lol Still trying to understand where this controversy comes from, and yes I heard what Daniel & Shane said at the start.

Bottom line, Orton gave up his spot it shouldn't even be a question. This is TNA levels of convoluted shenanigans.

If I won a $1 million in contest and told the organizers I don't want it. You think they are going to let me claim it later, once I have a chance of heart? Pfft, no way they move on to the next winner.

Gotta be better ways to get to AJ jobbing to Shane at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

taker1986 said:


> How many times have they mentioned that this is the biggest smackdown main event in history???? No it's not LOL.


They do it for every main event.

Ambrose vs Styles
Styles vs Ziggler vs Corbin
Ambrose vs Cena

They do it alot.


----------



## wwe9391

Good match so far. I don't want them going all out.


----------



## ajmaf625

does anyone else think Wyatt will interfere and cost Orton only for him to be added anyway? I know even more fuckery but i can't see this match ending clean


----------



## SpikeDudley

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I hope Ambrose returns to the main event scene after Mania, he really belongs there IMO. I think he has this badass feel to him when ever he is serious. And I feel like every feud he is in, he always over achieves and makes it better than what it should have been when it comes to the character/segment parts of it.
> 
> This feud with Corbin should have sucked but so far, both guys are doing great in showing some proper animosity between them. Both felt like badasses in the back. And the hits by Corbin were great.


Nah


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SpikeDudley said:


> Nah


He's actually right, though.


----------



## SpikeDudley

This forum is dead AF. Like raw is horrible but man at least you don't have to refresh the page and hope that someone else has posted something in he two minutes since you posted somethjnf


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm sohappyMizand Maryse got to beat down the Cenas and cut a promo :sodone


----------



## Victor Chaos

That full nelson slam reminds me so much of Test's full nelson slam.


----------



## Mango13

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm sohappyMizand Maryse got to beat down the Cenas and cut a promo :sodone


They both are going to be on Talking Smack as well


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Why are they doing Cena and Nikki vs Mr and Mrs Miz. Its a bad feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I hope Ambrose returns to the main event scene after Mania, he really belongs there IMO. I think he has this badass feel to him when ever he is serious. And I feel like every feud he is in, he always over achieves and makes it better than what it should have been when it comes to the character/segment parts of it.
> 
> This feud with Corbin should have sucked but so far, both guys are doing great in showing some proper animosity between them. Both felt like badasses in the back. And the hits by Corbin were great.


Yep. Dean's actually made me interested in a feud involving Baron Corbin :lol All of Corbin's other feuds, I've almost fallen asleep during his segments. But in this one, I can't wait to see what they'll do to each other next.

And it's awesome cos Dean is being serious, but his trademark humour is still mixed in there too. It's a very nice balance and exactly how Dean should be.

I think Dean will likely have to return to the main event cos if Cena is going away again, Dean will once again become the top full time babyface on SDLive.


----------



## Joe88

That Brock lesnar guy is such a tool. Wearing the same shirt at every show. I don't know who is worse him or Frank the clown.


----------



## wkc_23

Good ass match so far


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

SpikeDudley said:


> Nah


Its fine, I resect your opinion.


But Yeah.


----------



## SovereignVA

The hell is wrong with this match?

Orton's body is so frail. I feel like anything and everything can hurt him.


----------



## wwe9391

Love Ortons selling.


----------



## SpikeDudley

I can't stand the Styles clash. So unbelievable that I just can't take it serious. Wish he would stick with the phenomenal forearm


----------



## Mango13

That sequence with the styles clash and the ropes was awkward looking


----------



## AmWolves10

Can't stand "Vintage Randy Orton"! Just leave that to Michael Cole, let that be his thing. Just call it an implant DDT if you are not Michael Cole.


----------



## Mordecay

Who else was thinking in Honma during that DDT?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

SpikeDudley said:


> I can't stand the Styles clash. So unbelievable that I just can't take it serious. Wish he would stick with the phenomenal forearm


The Phenomenal Forearm is a signature move at its best.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Vintage JBL lol


----------



## wkc_23

WHAT A FAKE OUT


----------



## SpikeDudley

Loved that sequence right there


----------



## Nicky Midss

Wrong guy won


----------



## Trophies

Phenomenal forearm fakeout...now RKO :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

that was an awesome fake on the phenomenal forearm/RKO spot! Everyone was expecting it and they swerved it, gotta love AJ Styles


----------



## Headliner

Damn they swerved me with that finish. I liked what they ended up doing just as good.


----------



## SovereignVA

Whoever came up with Styles being able to read that Orton would RKO him off the phenomenal forearm is a genius.


----------



## I am the Storm

So much love for AJ...I'm so proud:banderas


----------



## Phaedra

That was a fucking awesome end. awesome.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Poor Styles. The fa...er I mean the heel(?) gets screwed.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Randy Orton ascends to godhood


----------



## wwe9391

WOOT WOOT! Good match good match


----------



## Mra22

Lame....


----------



## RapShepard

Solid ending

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Man, I really wanted AJ Styles to win!


----------



## redban

Meh 

Cena vs AJ > Orton vs AJ

Orton's in ring work never impressed me


----------



## SpikeDudley

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> The Phenomenal Forearm is a signature move at its best.


Idk I just like it more. Hopefully they let me post this WF wouldn't let me respond to your Dean ambrose post lol


----------



## Mango13

Really surprised Styles lost clean and there wasn't any fuckery. Was a good match though


----------



## starsfan24

Decent match. I was expecting a little more though.


----------



## Mordecay

Joe88 said:


> That Brock lesnar guy is such a tool. Wearing the same shirt at every show. I don't know who is worse him or Frank the clown.


Frank fucks Noelle Foley, he is worse


----------



## SureUmm

Man, they should've saved that Phenomenal Fake-out since he was just gonna lose two seconds later. That was so cool.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Wait, no Wyatt tonight? Did I miss something?


----------



## AmWolves10

AJ has finally settled into his role as main event jobber. Wins against the little guy, gets some token runs, but never really a true top star. Whatever :/


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

God , gives these two a PPV match Nd they would kill. It , great match man .


----------



## razzathereaver

Nicky Midss said:


> Right guy won


Fixed.


----------



## DoubtGin

Kinda expected more. Felt like a very rushed Smackdown overall.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Frank fucks Noelle Foley, he is worse


Do you think he wears the wig and face paint when they bang? lmfao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Whoever decided on the finish... pure genius! 

I feel for AJ because this now opens the way for the shit he has to put with for the next month with Shane. 

But this one with Orton is far from over. A championship feud with Styles/Orton should be on the plate immediately after Mania.


----------



## I am the Storm

Whilst I'm not surprised Orton won, and it does fit the storyline with Wyatt, fuck....AJ could pull a great match out of anyone. You, me or even Enzo....he's that good.

P1:mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Wait, no Wyatt tonight? Did I miss something?


I'd imagine he's "selling" his house being burnt down for a week or so.


----------



## DoubtGin

no tag champs again


----------



## Phaedra

I think next week Daniel or Shane will apologise profusely, Shane will guarantee Styles the best opponent he can get him ... 

my body is ready for it to be nakamura, i'm just hoping for a scenario that doesn't end up with Shane vs AJ.


----------



## JC00

So Lesnar and Orton are going to be the champions after WM.... So '03/'04...


----------



## AmWolves10

AngryConsumer said:


> Whoever decided on the finish... pure genius!
> 
> I feel for AJ because this now opens the way for the shit he has to put with for the next month with Shane.
> 
> But this one with Orton is far from over. A championship feud with Styles/Orton should be on the plate immediately after Mania.


AJ will do for Orton what he did for Reigns after last year's Mania. Really just job to him to give his title reign credibility and some great matches. AJ Styles the main event enhancer.


----------



## SpikeDudley

DoubtGin said:


> no tag champs again


Usos cut the promo of their lives and disappear lol


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Do you think he wears the wig and face paint when they bang? lmfao


He probably does, he looks even geekier without it :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839310420091383808


----------



## SpikeDudley

AmWolves10 said:


> AJ will do for Orton what he did for Reigns after last year's Mania. Really just job to him to give his title reign credibility and some great matches. AJ Styles the main event enhancer.


Dude your favorite wrestler has lost clean like twice in six months man get over it 

It's a tv show bro


----------



## AngryConsumer

Game of Thrones said:


> Whilst I'm not surprised Orton won, and it does fit the storyline with Wyatt, fuck....AJ could pull a great match out of anyone. You, me or even Enzo....he's that good.
> 
> P1:mark:


And we're in store for even more AJ greatness with Shane 'fucking McMahon... fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

That was a cool ending to that match. It was obvious Randy was winning though.


----------



## TD Stinger

That Phenomenal Forearm fakeout spot was one of the best spots I’ve seen in a match in a long time. Loved that.

Really good match but clearly not a PPV level match. I feel like we only scratched the surface here. Still want to see a 30 minute PPV match in the future.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

SpikeDudley said:


> Idk I just like it more. Hopefully they let me post this WF wouldn't let me respond to your Dean ambrose post lol


Really? I got the response, wasnt it "Nah" or was there more.

Phenomenal Forearm is an exciting move but as a finisher, its not good. It doesnt feel as impactful, just some forearm hitting you, now I know that might actually hurt but there are other moves in AJ's arsenal that are more impactful and there are finishers that look like they hurt more. The P forearm also takes way too long to hit. First he has to travel to the ropes and wait for his opponent to get up and then does a springboard. It could kill an exciting sequence, (like it did at Summerslam IMO). 

StylesClash also takes long but it looks cool.

With how good AJ is, is there any move in his WWE arsenal that could make for a great finisher.


----------



## AmWolves10

SpikeDudley said:


> Dude your favorite wrestler has lost clean like twice in six months man get over it
> 
> It's a tv show bro


I don't have a favorite wrestler, calm down mark. Did I say i was upset? you marks need to stop being so defensive. I'm just saying what happened.


----------



## Strategize

Boring show tonight. Wasn't even that into the main event, the finish was clever tho.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Really? I got the response, wasnt it "Nah" or was there more.
> 
> nisher.


Tried to give a longer post on why I don't like Ambrose and it kept not working and then of course worked with nah on the first try



AmWolves10 said:


> I don't have a favorite wrestler, calm down mark. Did I say i was upset? you marks need to stop being so defensive. I'm just saying what happened.


Call me a mark yet you're upset a character lost a fake fight :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839311219181895681


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cool finish, but I thought the match was going to be better than that. It was getting alot of hype on here today. Decent match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839311219181895681


Here we go... fpalm


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

AmWolves10 said:


> AJ will do for Orton what he did for Reigns after last year's Mania. Really just job to him to give his title reign credibility and some great matches. AJ Styles the main event enhancer.


You cant be serious, AJ beat Cena, Dean and so many others of the SDL roster all reletively clean and has been the face of SDL or a long time. He has also main evented every SDL since Elimination Chamebr except for that Cena/Orton match and has been in the title picture for a while now. He is also in the 2nd most important match on SDL with the bosses son.

How can you say that he is a main event enhancer.



SpikeDudley said:


> Tried to give a longer post on why I don't like Ambrose and it kept not working and then of course worked with nah on the first try


I mean you could try posting it now I guess.


----------



## the_hound

so aj confronts shane, the same shane who said aj should go to mania to face bray, so stupid


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839311219181895681


Michael Cole in the background :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

TD Stinger said:


> That Phenomenal Forearm fakeout spot was one of the best spots I’ve seen in a match in a long time. Loved that.
> 
> Really good match but clearly not a PPV level match. I feel like we only scratched the surface here. Still want to see a 30 minute PPV match in the future.


Agreed. Styles knows that the RKO comes out of nowhere and that Phenomenal Forearm would be one of the instances where Orton can catch you. Great fake out indeed.

Hopefully, we will get a ppv match in the future from them. It sucks they're first encounter had to be on tv with little time and breaks that slow the pace. Still not a bad match.


----------



## AmWolves10

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> AmWolves10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ will do for Orton what he did for Reigns after last year's Mania. Really just job to him to give his title reign credibility and some great matches. AJ Styles the main event enhancer.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant be serious, AJ beat Cena, Dean and so many others of the SDL roster all reletively clean and has been the face of SDL or a long time. He has also main evented every SDL since Elimination Chamebr except for that Cena/Orton match and has been in the title picture for a while now. He is also in the 2nd most important match on SDL with the bosses son.
> 
> How can you say that he is a main event enhancer.
Click to expand...

being main event of b ppvs means nothing. Ziggler main evented those. It's a fairly clear pecking order. when you're winning at b ppvs and losing when it's actually main event season.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

AmWolves10 said:


> being main event of b ppvs means nothing. Ziggler main evented those. It's a fairly clear pecking order. when you're winning at b ppvs and losing when it's actually main event season.


So like exactly what more would you like AJ to do.


----------



## AmWolves10

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> AmWolves10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> being main event of b ppvs means nothing. Ziggler main evented those. It's a fairly clear pecking order. when you're winning at b ppvs and losing when it's actually main event season.
> 
> 
> 
> So like exactly what more would you like AJ to do.
Click to expand...

I don't give af. did I say I want him to do more? calm down mark.


----------



## wkc_23

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839311219181895681


I hope instead of Shane and AJ at WM, Shane tells AJ that he can't wrestle and has a surprise opponent for him. Then out comes Nakamura, at WM.


----------



## TripleG

So lets examine the events that led us to this point:

1) Randy Orton wins the Royal Rumble

2) Bray Wyatt wins the WWE Title

3) Randy Orton gives up his Rumble win Title Shot at Mania because Bray is his master

4) Number One Contenders Battle Royal is Held where AJ and Harper are the final two. They both "get eliminated at the same time" which is codswollop as anybody with working eyes could see that AJ hit the floor first. (made even funnier by the lack of a replay)

5) AJ and Harper have a match to determine the number one contender, even though Harper clearly won the battle royal. AJ wins the match and is set to go to Wrestlemania.

6) Orton goes "J/K, I want my title shot" and proceeds to burn down Bray's home.

7) Management decides that Orton and AJ should have a match, even though Orton gave us his shot and AJ won the right to face the champion. Orton wins said match and now we are right back to where we were at Step 2 in this long and winding road.

So in some haphazard storytelling and some mishaps, the Royal Rumble was rendered pointless, Orton looks like a freaking moron. I mean why even give up the title shot in the first place if you are planning from the get-go to screw Bray over? Management and the referees looks freaking stupid because they can't tell whose feet hit the floor first when it is painfully obvious who did, and we have to have contenders match after contenders match because they don't know how to make a fair decision.

I mean could you imagine if this were a real sport? Could you imagine the lawsuits up the wazoo that would be going on right now from the fighters?

And in all of this, the true victim is Luke Harper, the rightful Number One contender. He didn't give up his title shot for a stupid reason, and he won that battle royal. Within the context of the story, he should be the one going to Wrestlemania and facing Bray Wyatt, and I feel sorry for him.

Funny how some weird booking and mishaps like a botched ending to a battle royal could cause all of this, huh?

Who knows, the SD Title match at Wrestlemania might change again next week, so who can tell?


----------



## Danica

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839316860571107328


----------



## Taroostyles

AJ will never get his proper Mania moment and main event, I'm calling it now.

He was their best performer for the last year and nobody has constantly delivered the way he has. 

He should have been in the title match this year, he's more over than Orton or Wyatt and that story could have been told without the title easily.


----------



## 3ku1

It's all story. That's the point. We know it's going be Wyatt Orton. But what's the point of SD being on till then. If we're using logic. Ahh Orton winning rumble makes no sense. Harper real victim. Screw Shane AJ. It's all for sake of story. If it wasent then why bother. Why just don't announce Orton Wyatt after the rumble. And be done with It? Thrywing angles like Harper being involved, Orton burning the Wyatts compound down. Styles loosing his shot. Is all part of The Road To wrestlemania. It's not the Location to Wrestlemania. Anyway enjoyed SD overall then Raw again. Raws highlights were stringer Jericho/Owens and Taker/Roman. But overall SD was more consistent



Taroostyles said:


> AJ will never get his proper Mania moment and main event, I'm calling it now.
> 
> He was their best performer for the last year and nobody has constantly delivered the way he has.
> 
> He should have been in the title match this year, he's more over than Orton or Wyatt and that story could have been told without the title easily.


No he shouldent. He's had the title this year. Styles marks need to settle down. He well get title feud with Orton. Wyatt Orton is one of their hottest programmes. WM moments are overrated. Look at Daniel Bryan 2013.


----------



## AngryConsumer

FYI: Austin Aries in-ring return is happening NOW on 205Live. :mark: :mark :mark

Where you be, @MarkyWhipwreck?!


----------



## AmWolves10

SpikeDudley said:


> Call me a mark yet you're upset a character lost a fake fight :lmao


You're the Mark who started crying because I made an off hand remark about booking. Are you that much of a mark you can't even read a simple comment like that without getting defensive? Marks, So salty. :lol


----------



## wwe9391

AJ is facing a McMahon. In Vinces eyes you facing a McMahon means your a huge deal


----------



## HiddenFlaw

just make it a triple threat :kobefacepalm


----------



## RapShepard

wwetna1 said:


> Why? So the 7 who appear weekly on SD won't ever get on tv again, and any focus like Paige, Summer, Fox, Lana, Emma, and Dana who can't get any meaningful minutes to develop a character with Bayley, Nia, Charlotte, Sasha?
> 
> They would literally need their own show to prevent the circle clit rub of those 4 on Raw.


Because both rosters lack depth. You easily have enough to have them on one roster. You could even break it down into a tag division or midcard divas title. 

I mean it's not like SDL or Raw is doing great with its women. On Raw you have this endless circle of Charlotte vs Sasha now featuring Bayley. Nia may make an appearance. On SDL you had Becky putting over Alexa who isn't ready. You have folk who have been directionless for years like Naomi and Nattie randomly getting built up super quick for big matches. Nikki has been removed as a contender and Mickie until tonight was a sidekick 

They should all be one roster. But I would say mixing the women and cruiserweights on 205 as a joint show could have worked. Or even giving the won their own. Show, but since I don't think that will happen now. I think a fully fleshed and deep women's roster is better. I mean both rosters have been consistently doing at least 2 women's feud since the split. Not hard to see them doing one singles title event and one tag title feud on a show.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19

So Smackdown Mania matches look officially Bray/Orton, Shane/AJ, Ambrose/Corbin, Cena,Nikki/Miz,Maryse and guys like Ziggler, Rawley, Crews, Kalisto and Harper etc in Andre the Giant Rumble. With Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James vs Nattie vs Carmella vs Becky Lynch vs???. So basically predictable from either what Meltzer reported or what we saw coming weeks ago.


----------



## AllenNoah

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Really? I got the response, wasnt it "Nah" or was there more.
> 
> Phenomenal Forearm is an exciting move but as a finisher, its not good. It doesnt feel as impactful, just some forearm hitting you, now I know that might actually hurt but there are other moves in AJ's arsenal that are more impactful and there are finishers that look like they hurt more. The P forearm also takes way too long to hit. First he has to travel to the ropes and wait for his opponent to get up and then does a springboard. It could kill an exciting sequence, (like it did at Summerslam IMO).
> 
> StylesClash also takes long but it looks cool.
> 
> With how good AJ is, is there any move in his WWE arsenal that could make for a great finisher.


Personally I prefer the Phenomenal Blitz.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> FYI: Austin Aries in-ring return is happening NOW on 205Live. :mark: :mark :mark
> 
> Where you be, @MarkyWhipwreck?!


I was at the gym fpalm

Just finished up SDL, Orton/AJ was great *** 1/2. You can tell they were taking it half speed though, would love to see a PPV encounter from these two. Gonna watch Aries on 205 now ! :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Bray Wyatt doesn't cost Randy Orton the match, this storyline is even more dumb than it already is. Which he won't, because of course, that's the match. Still, that'd be the logical route. That can be how they do Shane vs AJ, AJ wins with Bray's interference, and Shane calls it off, forces them to do something else, Orton wins and they're off, but alas.
> 
> I'm gonna get insanely pissed when I see the Phenomenal Forearm into the RKO finish. Every match Styles loses, it's that damn forearm into the other guys finish, yet he continues to use it. Guy in kayfabe is the worlds dumbest wrestler.


Holy shit, he actually LEARNED something! I'm impressed. :clap

Maybe he's been reading my posts. :side:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mango13 said:


> They both are going to be on Talking Smack as well


Awesome awesomeness.


----------



## zrc

Well Mania. So far so shit


Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenoblade

it's clear to me most of you were looking to mark for the orton vs aj match before it ever happened..

The match was ok at best and botchy in spots.. ROFL.. It also got a crap ton of time, more than most main events get.

It should have been way better but it wasn't because randy borton slowed the match down to a snails pace as he does all his matches.


----------



## Ace

That fake out was phenomenal :sodone



Xenoblade said:


> it's clear to me most of you were looking to mark for the orton vs aj match before it ever happened..
> 
> The match was ok at best and botchy in spots.. ROFL.. It also got a crap ton of time, more than most main events get.
> 
> It should have been way better but it wasn't because randy borton slowed the match down to a snails pace as he does all his matches.


 Pretty obvious both held back.

They had two choices for this 4 day lead up match - they either went all out and put on a PPV match with the match interrupted by ads to ruin the flow, or they hold off and give a teaser for a proper match later down the line. They definitely went for latter. 

I enjoyed the teaser and thought it was a good TV main event.



Taroostyles said:


> AJ will never get his proper Mania moment and main event, I'm calling it now.
> 
> He was their best performer for the last year and nobody has constantly delivered the way he has.
> 
> He should have been in the title match this year, he's more over than Orton or Wyatt and that story could have been told without the title easily.


 If they had written AJ-Cena II for WM, it would have made sense but it doesn't make sense for AJ to main event against Bray.


----------



## fabi1982

It is so crazy when you get a better show out of smackdown without the tag team division, bray, luke, etc. than RAW can do with a confrontation of Brock and Goldberg.

Really liked the flow of the show. They started most of the WM feuds, Corbin destroying Ambrose, a decent match between AJ and Randy (of course they wont deliver their A game on TV and good they didnt), teasing AJ and Shane (I actually look forward to this, when you think who Shane fought against), Womans Title battle royal for WM. I even liked the intergender match and maybe I am the only one, but I think the WM match could be good as well. Of course Cena/Taker would be great, but yeah, we have to live with that this never happens...

Talking Smack then, Miz...wow...Looking forward to the Smackdown WM matches.


----------



## Destiny

Xenoblade said:


> it's clear to me most of you were looking to mark for the orton vs aj match before it ever happened..
> 
> The match was ok at best and botchy in spots.. ROFL.. It also got a crap ton of time, more than most main events get.
> 
> It should have been way better but it wasn't because randy borton slowed the match down to a snails pace as he does all his matches.


It was very solid overall. Don't remember it being botchy throughout and I felt majority of the match was quite clean in terms of 'spots'. There's nothing wrong with a some slow buildup in a match. Does a fast paced match automatically make it great with clean 'spots'? NO. Modern fans seem to only love fast paced performances nowadays. It was solid story telling from both superstars who have really good chemistry in the ring from the looks of things. Hope they feud in the very near future.


----------



## Taroostyles

One Winged Angel said:


> That fake out was phenomenal :sodone
> 
> Pretty obvious both held back.
> 
> They had two choices for this 4 day lead up match - they either went all out and put on a PPV match with the match interrupted by ads to ruin the flow, or they hold off and give a teaser for a proper match later down the line. They definitely went for latter.
> 
> I enjoyed the teaser and thought it was a good TV main event.
> 
> If they had written AJ-Cena II for WM, it would have made sense but it doesn't make sense for AJ to main event against Bray.


Then you don't book him against Bray, all of it is connected.


----------



## Donnie

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Holy shit, he actually LEARNED something! I'm impressed. :clap
> 
> Maybe he's been reading my posts. :side:


The look on AJ's face when he faked Orton and everyone out was fucking incredible, like in kayfabe he planned to do this if he got the chance and it actually worked and AJ is SO proud of himself. 

The eventual PPV match is going to be something special, mark my words


----------



## zrc

Donnie said:


> The look on AJ's face when he faked Orton and everyone out was fucking incredible, like in kayfabe he planned to do this if he got the chance and it actually worked and AJ is SO proud of himself.
> 
> The eventual PPV match is going to be something special, mark my words


Unless one gets drafted to Raw. Which I think Styles will be. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

For the most part this week's episode was boring.

Good
Styles vs Orton
Ambrose & Corbin backstage segment.

*Bad*
Cena/Nikki vs Carmella/Ellsworth and what followed after with Miz & Maryse. This feud is trash, who's the better couple? I don't care.
Women's segment was cringeworthy
Signs of Ziggler vs Rawley :lol

Raw had more big moments than Smackdown this week, can't believe I'm saying that :lol


----------



## Erik.

Thoughts on watching Smackdown:



- Starting with Shane and Bryan, both not as over as they used to be. Not sure what this promo is achieving, we all know it's AJ vs. Orton tonight so who cares what these general managers think? What I don't understand though is why no one is questioned the decision not to just have a triple threat at Wrestlemania? No buys for this opening promo, it just seems like a 'promote-the-show' type opening promos that Stephanie or Cena used to do for Raw in the past. The fans in attendance know what to expect and the main event of the show. Urgh.

- Not sure why AJ Styles is annoyed with Shane O'Mac in the backstage segment considering Shane categorically said AJ Styles deserved a Wrestlemania main event match.

- They really turned Ellsworth heel :lol Awful promo. My god, absolutely NO reaction for Carmella when she came out. At least Cena can pump a crowd up. I couldn't give one care for this match, my god Smackdown, you're making me want to switch off. Wait, maybe not. THE MIZ :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: - what an absolute shit match, it served ZERO purpose. Miz and Maryse though a highlight, as usual.

- Urgh, Curt Hawkins. Meh, at least we get an Ambrose promo. Man, this isn't a good promo :lol - Corbin's promo was even worse. fpalm 

- We are really getting a Mojo/Ziggler feud? Meh, at least it gives them something to do. 

- Nice little beat down from Corbin in that backstage segment to be fair. Nice Fork Lift spot :mark:

- Women. Skip.

- AUSTIN ARIES :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Main event time, here we go. I've always wanted an Orton/AJ match, it's a shame it's on Smackdown and not on a big PPV but hey, at least we're getting it. Nice promo here from Styles, "I MADE THE B SHOW, THE SHOW" was a particular highlight :mark: - Orton is killing this so far, love it when he seems motivated. My god, AJ is so over. Orton getting some loud boos here. Damn that was a NICE finish. They had me when AJ fooled Orton, thought they may actually have gone ahead with AJ but it was a nice little RKO to win it.


Wasn't the greatest show. I literally didn't care about most things the show had to offer. Miz was a highlight early on but everything else surrounding it had me close to just skipping everything. Ambrose/Corbin is showing signs of small promise. AJ Styles is still GREAT and I look forward to everything he's involved in, even if it's not the title. Where the hell was Wyatt though? Like, seriously you're going to keep your champion off the whole show?


----------



## Kratosx23

Donnie said:


> The look on AJ's face when he faked Orton and everyone out was fucking incredible, like in kayfabe he planned to do this if he got the chance and it actually worked and AJ is SO proud of himself.
> 
> The eventual PPV match is going to be something special, mark my words


I just realized though that when they rematch and do this finish, it's going to be made so much worse by this fake out.

It won't be special. Granted, I say that as someone who's only seen the finish, I'll be watching the whole match tonight, but Orton doesn't work well with anyone, and he's wrestled plenty of people better than AJ. If this is the first good match of his career, I'll be stunned.


----------

